# Shooting with the Gladesmen



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

I walked the nose of the Gladesmen to get super close the tailers today. Closer than I could wading. They got so close to me I had to take the picture through my polling platform.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats sweet Sam, great shots.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That last one is what I call a close up. Awesome pics Sam.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, AWESOME shots Sam!


L.R.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

fantastic shots Sam. And call me!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

FANTASTIC! That last one... I'll need a copy of that!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Fins to the left.....Fins to the right.... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif].....Dave


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Sam you are one disiplined fellow. Id never be able just to shhot and not cast ;D


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Sam your pictures always come out fantastic.


----------

